# Sticky  Will the brute fit in my truck bed?



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

Will my brute sra fit in the bed of a yota tacoma, or an s10, or a short bed truck? im turning 16 in august and i need a truck with a 5 speed thats easy on gas and not long so i can park it at school.. any sugestions?


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i had a 99 yoter with the 2.7L in high school and it would fit a honda rubicon in the bed fine. just had to use 3rd gear on hills lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It wont fit in a full size.... Not w/ the tailgate shut. It's barely going to fit in a yota. Pick you up a cheap trailer


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

my bad wasn't even thinking that way P425. trailer will make things easier but as long as tires aren't real big it will fit. mine will fill the bed of our long bed truck so with big tires like most you guy i would say deff trailer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

07 dodge ram 1500


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^That doesn't look too safe to me. Asking for a broke window, with both the straps pulling forward or a smashed up tailgate when the tailgate cables break!!!

I agree with the trailer.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my buddy hauls his grizzly 660 in his ranger with no probs.. 27" tires on it... It just sits on the tailgate... but he has had to replace the back window 2 times already...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Agree with the others, a trailer is going to be your best bet.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

im running stock size ctx tires. and i know it fits in a chevy short bed. but now my question is what do yall think i should get as my first truck. im looking at 90's yota's and nissan's with 5 speeds. or even a 1500 1/2 ton truck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Early 90's nissan's arnt that easy on gas... yota's are better.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the same truck as P425, My Brute wont fit w the gate up like he posted. Also, on like an s10 or similar, you would have to drive over the wheel well, then youd likely bust a window coming down.

Get a trailer.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Early 90's nissan's arnt that easy on gas... yota's are better.


:agreed: I have a 1990 nissan hardbody truck 2.4L 4cyl. w/ 5 speed and I get around 20-22 mpg. And it only has 40,438 miles so it cant be because it worn out !!LOL and dont even think of pulling a trailer ....drops to 14 mpg at best


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats pretty good. My buddies 90' s model Got 14 all the time! LoL


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Shoot, my F250 gets at best 13 going down hill. Btw I'm in HS and it is a pain to park. Also my cat won't fit in the bed with the tailgate up without a high chance of busting out the back glass. Kinda wish I would have gotten a smaller truck.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

This the brute 100% stock when I bought it new and my truck is an 04 nissan kingcab 4x4 (6 cylinder). With 27 MudLites it just squeeze's between the tire wells front first!, just put 1" wheel spacers allaround now I may have to airthem down.
Hope this helps dude
Wes


----------



## cmjbr750 (Mar 25, 2010)

heres mine with 30 backs and 2 in lift. just got truck need to lift the back up a little


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive put mine in my short bed serria and can close the tailgate BUT to close for comfort with the back window. Could put a bumper board in the bottom front of the bed for the tires to rest against to keep away from the window and rest partially on the tailgate in the back. A trailer is the best option.


----------



## rgramjet (May 24, 2010)

First Post!

My Brute 750 just fits in the back of my Avalanche......practically dont need straps its such a tight squeeze! Works well though.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome to mimb rgramjet.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys. i think i have found a truck. my neighbor got a 94 nissan kingcab 4 cylinder 5 speed and he let me put the brute in the bed of it and it fits perfectly with stock size tires. he wants 600 bucks for it. i think im gonna get it towards the end of summer


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol...wish my bike would still fit in the back of my truck! Gotta 01 Dodge 3500 dually...(with a 180hp Quadzilla Adrenaline programmer) it gets about 17 mpg pulling my 16ft lowboy cuz my tires wont even fit between the tail lights on the truck with the new lift.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Will the brute in the bed?*

Just wondering If anybody has tried to fit there brute with 30's in the back of there z71 extended cab with the tailgate shut? I measured it and it looks like if I back it in that it will work and with my 2in lift the top rack will go above the truck so It will not hit the top. Reason Im asking is because I have to pull my 22ft camper next weekend and I cant leave the tailgate down. Thanks for your input guys, If I have to I can remove the tailgate.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It will be close, but I don't think it will. What I do is strap the tailgate up with a ratchet strap. Then you can pull your trailer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a tool box to protect the back window. the rear tires sit right on the end of the tailgate.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

07 classic crew cab short bed.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I backed mine in and use plastic ramps in the bed at the same height as the tire wells that it sits on, this helps to steady the bike and clear the window. tailgate open. 2004 old style Tacoma 4 door pre-runner. Works , use a heavy strap from the front of the bed around the front bumper. the tires stop at the window and the seat hangs over the roof. Trailer is better but it WILL WORK FINE. hailed the bruit that way for 3 years.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

'97 Isuzu Hombre. These are factory wheels flipped, so it's super wide. Just does fit and doesn't move at at all. Now, I take the tailgate off and put in it. I still strap it down for safe measure though.



















Brenton


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

cmjbr750 said:


> heres mine with 30 backs and 2 in lift. just got truck need to lift the back up a little


 At least now you don't need to buy any ramps...


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

If its to wide you can go over the hubs


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

May I ask why you have plastic bags over your ammo cans and it looks like speakers might be there but don't they get wet when riding if that is why you have them covered


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I only had them on there because it was supposed to rain that night. I ended up adding 2 more bags to help keep the speakers dry.

Brenton


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

do you have marine speakers


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine is a tight fit i can only imagine that s10


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Lol y'all need bigger beds I put my 08 700 rhino with 2" spacers all around in the back of mine lol. My brute fits in the back of the stroke too with the tailgate shut.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Nice!


----------



## Timmi (Dec 8, 2010)

*and man did he ever use it!*

made me a Toyota believer, if it could hold up to his driving, it had to be tough!



08beast said:


> i had a 99 yoter with the 2.7L in high school and it would fit a honda rubicon in the bed fine. just had to use 3rd gear on hills lol


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my 650 H1 in the back of a short bed nissan titan, (not small pick up i know but just for comparison)..

Think long and hard about the nissan if it will just barely fit on stock tires you're going to have a real problem when you buy some bigger meats, and you'll eventually do it stock tires only take you so far!

My cat is 7'1" stock length it's on 28" monkies now and my front or rear bumper would hit the back window / top of the cab if pulled all the way up, no matter which way I loaded it. I used two logs in front of the rear tires to save my back windshield.

According to google the brute is 7' 2" long with factory bumpers and stock tires, if your factory bumper will rest against the front of the bed now, if you change tires you're going to be hitting the back windshield later.











*Edit* My tailgate would close if I didn't have to roll up against a log to save my back glass. There's plenty of room on either side for loading other stuff such as gas cans etc around the wheeler. Think about that too you might want to haul a cooler, gas cans, tent etc as well!


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll tell you this 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 gone thru (2) windows already? First time with my old Polaris 600, Winch decided to come thru the center slider glass, and now my 2011 BF, decide to just tap the Bottom corner of the right side of rear glass? Oh well replaced and its old news....lol...


----------



## b2™ (Jun 6, 2011)

I traded my 06 Hemi Ram and got me 06 F250 Powerstroke. My brute wouldn't fit in the bed of the 1500 w/o leaving the tailgate down. The 250 it fits, and I can shut the tailgate.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

seems like everyone i know around here that loads...anything in there trucks uses a back rack or builds there own , i just load my bike with wide 28 mudzillas and drive over the wheel wells , i have a bumper on the front of the bike and it rests on the back rack mabey ill take a pic..
BACKRACK


----------



## r_pittman47 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 2012 ram quad cab with a 2012 brute with 26s. The front bumper brings up on the bed before anything touches the rear glass. And once its tied down the angle of the front bumper pushes it further away again. I'll post a picture next time I load the quad.


----------

